# Lightest avalanche airbag ?



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Which brand has the lightest airbags for snowboard freeriding?

An ABS 5 carbon bag, together with a carbon cartridge and a powder base unit already weighs 2.4kg. Comparatively an ARVA Patroller 16 only weighs 0.78kg. Why is that so?? 

ABS Rucksack • ABS
Patroller Arva Equipment Patroller 16


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

well, that arva bag is not an airbag pack for one...

what are you going to use it for? an ABS 5 would only be appropriate for heli/cat/sled-assisted riding, not splitboarding...

check out this article and the comparison chart in it - it has weights:

Avalanche Airbag Backpack Overview - The Backcountry Skiing Blog


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> well, that arva bag is not an airbag pack for one...
> 
> what are you going to use it for? an ABS 5 would only be appropriate for heli/cat/sled-assisted riding, not splitboarding...
> 
> ...



0.78kg was without the air bag part and i need to get extra parts for that bag?
well, i am just doing off-piste in-bound of the ski resort. They have 1 or 2 umgroomed marked pistes over the big slope (like in Verbier)and I will be off-pisting around the pistes. i want the bag to be as light as possible.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

none of the arva packs will work with an airbag - they're not designed to as far as i can tell...


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> none of the arva packs will work with an airbag - they're not designed to as far as i can tell...


then how can they increase the person's survival rate during an avalanche?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

can you link to where it says that?


----------

